# Dinky Doo



## Lindi-loo

Made this thread for the friends that have given me some great information and encouragment with my new baby (foal)..so you can all see how shes progressing 






 

8pm 6th August 2011


----------



## Lindi-loo

A healthy baby Filly


----------



## Lindi-loo




----------



## Lindi-loo

How amazing is a new life


----------



## Lindi-loo

Milky on her chin how cute is that


----------



## Lindi-loo

Proud mum with her new baby girl


----------



## Lindi-loo

The end of her first day of her life My little Dinky


----------



## lucky lodge

What a beatiful little filly congrats thanks for sharing


----------



## AnnaC

What a brilliant record Lindy! I just love your mare (I love the stocky ones) and her colour is amazing. Little Dinky is gorgeous too, I wonder if she will stay bay - sorry cant remember the colour of her sire.

Great to see such a lovely bed of clean deep straw too - Dinky looks so comfortable in that last picture.





Hope the weather holds for a while today so they can get out for some grass and a little scamper around.

Keep those pictures coming please!


----------



## cassie

ooooooh thankyou Linda!! I love both your girls SOO MUCH!! Dinky is such a sweet baby girl!! n she LOVE that heat lamp!!! cute little thing, love how you have recorded her first day!!








please let us know how she progresses



:BigGrin


----------



## Eagle

oh wow, I love everything about your photos, super big stable, amazing deep comfy straw bed, mama is adorable and such a rich colour and as for little Dinky, well the third from last photo she is doing her Diva glare


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks all..I will Post a few of her first day outside later as the sun is shining today and shes having a good old run about..cant get anything done here lol just sitting and watching how amazing they are..Im sure you want want to go to work then Cassie once Suzies got that new baby along side her..her sire is also a bay Anna with the black spots in his coat 

 

I do love the stables my lovely dad built them as a project to keep him busy after losing my mum to a brain tumour in 2007..have a plaque on the wall in her memory

November 2010 in the snow looks so pretty


----------



## Jill

What a great thread and timeline pictures! Congratulations on your new addition


----------



## rimmerpaints

AWW so sweet Love the pictures


----------



## LittleRibbie

Lindy, that is so wonderful. great pictures of the first day.And shes beautiful too..I love her color. I wish I had done that w/cam.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Have to thank my husband for all the pictures i was far to excited/nervous and up close to be taking pictures lol..he did a great job and im sure he wouldnt have missed it for the world..was a real family affair..even my grandadughter who is 4 watched with great interest from behind the stable door and mum was very obliging and had her rear end facing in our direction most of the time..didnt tell my daughter but i enjoyed it as much as watching my grandaughters birth


----------



## Lindi-loo

9th August

 

first taste of the great outdoors


----------



## Lindi-loo

will change the camera setting today it was very hard to catch her as she was running around so fast most are slightly out of focus 





 

<<<< being cheeky sticking her tongue out..wonder where she gets that from..daddy ??

 






 

 mum joining in the fun


----------



## Lindi-loo

enjoying a scratch from my dadughter between her mad dashes






waiting for mum to have 5 mins under her favorite apple tree


----------



## Eagle

wonderful






keep them coming





Your stables is lovely what a clever Dad you have. I am sorry about your mum


----------



## Lindi-loo

Many thanks


----------



## MeganH

LOVE all of your pictures!!



What a sweet little filly you have!

Your barn is beautiful too. Your dad did a great job. Sorry to hear of your mom, very sweet plaque idea.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thank you Megan 





 

I let them out in the paddock today for a good old gallop..and boy did they gallop.. lil Dinky going as fast as she could to keep up with mum..poor lil mite thought the big bad wolf was hot on her tail im sure


----------



## LittleRibbie

What beautiful pictures of a more beautiful subject



I wish i had one of those big old apple shade trees in my yard. I cant get over her color being so much like cams and yet completely different color mares. As renee said....keep the pictures coming!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes a thought that will stay with me forever..2 new babies the same colour born the same day on different sides of the world (well almost)..fantastic never fails to amaze me how fabulous life can be..Im sure there were many more but its hard to make a connection when you dont see it


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures are fabulous Lindy - they 'shout' happiness and contentment.





I'm so sorry about your Mum, I lost mine in 2007 too and once my life here gets sorted I'm going to have a special area in my garden dedicated to her and my Dad (1987).

I just love your little Dinky Doo, what a charming little girl, and so friendly too - just like her Momma.





Do please keep the pictures coming!


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis

Love this thread, what a cutie pie! Love the Dinky Doo name too!

congratulations - enjoy your new baby


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hopefully she will grow out of this but Dinky has started kicking the little maddam..not little kicks either very hard and meaningful kicks lol..i first noticed she was doing it to mum alot..and always in the face..now mum turns away before she catches her..now shes doing it to me..she comes over acts all cute n cuddly then turns her back and gives you both barrels with all shes got..anyone else experianced this in such a young foal??..what should i do ??


----------



## cassie

Linda I just saw the new pics of Dinky she is gorgeous!! and I LOVE your stables!!! absoloutly FANTASTIC!!!

sorry to hear about your mum love the plaque idea though how sweet!





how is Dinky going?

thats naughty of her with the kicking!!



bad girl!


----------



## Lindi-loo

cassie said:


> Linda I just saw the new pics of Dinky she is gorgeous!! and I LOVE your stables!!! absoloutly FANTASTIC!!!
> 
> sorry to hear about your mum love the plaque idea though how sweet!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how is Dinky going?
> 
> thats naughty of her with the kicking!!
> 
> 
> 
> bad girl!


Thanks Cassie..she is a little monster but a gorgeous one..shes coming on so well..such a character naughty naughty and more naughty lol..you wait youv all this to come



starting pouring down yesterday so put mum in her stable for her lunch hoping Dinky would follow and i could shut them in to keep them dry..nope Dinky had other ideas..poor mum couldnt get to eat her lunch in piece had to keep dashing out to find her..its so much fun watching them..I spoke to Anna about the kicking and she said not to worry its "normal"..I value her oppinion so I shall ignore it hope it goes away lol..I will get some more pictures when the sun returns thats if i can keep up with her !!


----------



## cassie

hehe aw thats good. can't wait to see some more pics, could we have a video maybe???


----------



## Lindi-loo

cassie said:


> hehe aw thats good. can't wait to see some more pics, could we have a video maybe???



Im not a computer wizz kid but will try get my daughter to sort 1 out as shes going out in the small paddock today to give her legs a good stretch as its not raining be nice to show you all how crazy she is lol..a week old tomorrow cant believe it


----------



## AnnaC

Glad to hear all is going well with Maxime and the Dinks! Looks like we have a decent day coming tomorrow weather wise thank goodness coz we will be at a show (the Welsh Mini Champs) - our first this year, so hoping that we may get one of ours 'qualified' in the morning to compete in the Championship in the afternoon. It's at Peniel - about 3 miles from Carmarthen on the Lampeter road - too far for you to pop along I suppose?

Maxime will soon give her naughty daughter a nip if the kicking continues - I always find that the fillies are much naughtier than the colts. LOL!! But, seriously, they do grow out of it, it is just a stage at the moment, they are trying out everything and finding out they can fling their legs in all directions is very exciting! If she lived in a 'herd' situation, the other mares would also ignore her beause of her age, but a few more weeks and they too would be snapping at her or even turning their hind ends towards her and lifting one of their legs, perhaps giving her a nudge with their foot if she was near enough, but not actually kicking her. In horse 'language' this would tell her that kicking is not acceptable and she would stop. As I said to you, as yet she is too young for the types of correction you might use if she was a lot older, but make sure you dont do anything to encourage her and in a week or so a loud clap of the hands behind her, if she starts backing up to you, will startle her and make her think twice for a while.





More pics when you have a moment would be wonderful!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I will proberbly come down to have a look isnt that far from us only about an hour and we often go for a drive in my husbands new toy (his TVR) on the weekends if the sun is shining..think he was feeling left out with the impending birth lol so had to keep himself busy 



..what time will you be there and how will i go about finding you??..would be great to meet you in person and see the ponies..i will leave my mobile no. on my profile page..hopefully we can somehow find eachother 



 :yeah 

 

Dinky seems to have calmed the kicking a little thinkfully i just stand up and move away when she turns on me and it seems to be doing the trick she loves all the attention and has realised she doesnt get any if she turns her tail on me..shes such a cutie and most deffinately more cheeky than the little colt we had into everything..we just love her to bits


----------



## Lindi-loo

1 Week Old


----------



## AnnaC

Aww what a pretty little Dinky Doo!





It was wonderful and such a suprise to see you and hubby (Neil I think your said?) at the show Lindy. Sorry you got a bit 'involved' and landed with holding minis, but we dont normally take so many horses to the shows, nor do we usually enter that amount of different classes, but as this show is more or less just down the road from us, we do like to support it as much as we can. So thank you for your help, it was much appreciated.





I'm sorry I didn't catch you post saying you might call in - glad you found it without any directions! When things get a bit more sorted here (hopefully in the next month) you must take one of your weekend drives and come call in, we are a bit nearer to you than the show today. Hope you enjoyed your scenic trip home, hopefully to find that that little pickle of a Dinky Doo had been behaving herself. LOL!!

Once again, thanks for making the trip - we must get together again soon - perhaps more time for a chat!


----------



## Lindi-loo

More than enjoyed looking after the ponies while you were busy and thanks for making us feel so welcome..so nice to meet you, your family and all the ponies they were all so gorgeous but have a real soft spot for spot-bum 



..enjoyed the trip back ..dont like to admit being a bird spotter 



 but i do love to see the red kites..fabulous birds to watch in such beautiful surroundings..Dinky seems to be over her sloppey pooh episode already so no need to worry after all..not that we ever stop worrying 



..would be great if we can catch up again sometime really enjoyed chatting to someone that actually shared my interest lol usually falls on deaf ears


----------



## cassie

naw how cute!! I love her little face!!



glad you and Anna had a great time catching up



its so much fun meeting people online then in person, a new friend of mine, lives a few hours away I met her from here and she is a breeder and has been helping me heaps! she even came down to check on Suzie!! they are all so wonderful!

keep us updated on your special little girl! she is a gem!

p.s what colour will she be do you think?


----------



## Lindi-loo

It was so nice to meet Anna Cassie as im sure you felt the same with your cyber buddy lol..I was wondering how i was going to find her not knowing what she looked like or anything really..then i found myself standing next to this lady that i felt i had a connection with even though i didnt recognise her lol so strange..was only there for about 10 mins and decided to ask her if her name was Anna lol..i was sure it was her and i was right



..Dinky is such a cutie had a bit of the scoures yesterday morning had me worried



but shes fine now thankfully not the easiest of chores washing off a crazy week old foal lol..yet again Anna put my mind at rest and said its normal for them around the time of the foal heat to have that so long as she was her normal self..shes a nightmare to try get a decent picture of lol she doesnt stand still unless shes laying down..did get a video of her and mum in the paddock but havnt figured out how to get it on here..Im not the best with computers





as for colouring in the future hmmm thats anyones guess but shes got a bit more than bay going on i think so will be watching closely and of course consulting everyone here with the pictures


----------



## cassie

yay how funny that you were standing right next to her!!! thats awesome!!

can't help you with the videos lol haven't had that issue yet but I know Renee (eagle) has posted videos before I'm sure if you pm'd her she could help!!





glad she has got over her scours!! keep us updated on you gorgeous little girl!!


----------



## MeganH

Aww what a sweet face! She sure is adorable!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Actually managed to catch a shot of her shedding her coat around her mouth..she never stands still 




..so cute i have to just kiss that soft skin 



 ..I guess around her eyes will be next


----------



## AnnaC

Oh well done lindy, two great headshots!! Our little colt has lost his coat round his eyes as well as his muzzle - they look so funny once the 'goggles' appear dont they? LOL!!






Bless the little 'goblin'.


----------



## AnnaC

He isn't really a 'goblin', it was just that pic of his face that made me think that for a moment! Here's the rest of him.


----------



## cassie

naw!!! Lindi I love your filly more and more!!! can't wait to see how her colour turns out when she is fully shed!!

and Anna your colt is the sweetest! love his goggles!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Great photos ladies!! All these babies are just darling. how wonderful that you were able to meet up at the show...I would love to meet Anna, Cathy and all her minis!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

AWW Anna hes gorgeous 



 such a cutie and just love the goggles..Dinky's lost a lil more today so another few days and she will have some too 



 shes so much better not trying to kick me at all and loving the attention from everyone..sat on my lap yesterday silly pony 



 but still gives mum what for..Iv noticed Maxine is giving her a really good run around late afternoon everyday..as if to make her her tired before she comes for bed lol very strange..she just trots around for about 15mins or so making sure lil Dinks is keeping up 



 shes a great mum..so glad I got to chat to the lady (forgot her name) in the white shirt Saturday at the show..Iv decided now to get my stallion gelded so they can all live happily together..be a nightmare with the 2 girls in season he would be spending most of the summer months alone 



 so glad i got a lil filly from him first though my happy lil mini family 



 so do thank her when you see her next for educating me lol..wouldnt have considered it until she put the idea in my head.



 just hope he forgives me!!


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry Lindy but I cant think who it was that you were talking to - there were tow or three with white shirts I think! But it was excellent advice anyway, it will be so much easier for you and for him next year with both girls coming into season regularly. If you get him done this Autumn, he should be find to go in with them after a month or so, especially as it will be winter time. And then by next Spring he will have hopefully forgotten what ladies are there for and just be happy to have them as his best friends.


----------



## Lindi-loo

It was the lady that makes the lovely bridles..so glad she put the idea in my head it all makes so much sense..happy families all round



.. spoke to the vet yesterday but havnt decided on a date yet..my poor boy



im going to be so worried about him but i know its the best thing to do for them all


----------



## Lindi-loo

Almost there with her goggles 2 weeks old tomorrow..and a real young lady crossing her legs


----------



## ontherisefarm

what a cutie pie !!! Nice thread....Thanks for sharing..


----------



## AnnaC

What a brilliant picture Lindy - she looks so cute.





Ah - the lady was Helen (I did wonder if it was her and was going to ask you if it was the person who made the bridles!) She is a particular friend of ours, always up here for a cuppa and a chat, in fact the winter before last we had all her mares up here to give her paddocks a break for the winter months. Haven't seen so much of her the last couple pf months as her new business has done a 'take off' and she's been really busy. She's a nice lady!

No need to set a date yet for your boy to be gelded, I expect your vet will want to wit until the Autumn - no flies around then.

Keep those pics coming please and dont forget to include the lovely Maxime.


----------



## Lindi-loo

A couple of her at 2 weeks old..think shes going to be chunky like her mum (i hope) shes so full of life and mischief and so much fun to watch I still sit here and watch her playing and exploring never seem to find time to get anything done!!


----------



## cassie

naw!!!! STUNNING!! what a precious little lady! no wonder your in love with her!! I just want to cuddle her!! that is THE best photo! she is going to be so Beautiful!

hey baby Dinky doo!! we all love you!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cutie patootie!! I feel like Im looking at cam in a few weeks!!


----------



## MeganH

She is a pretty one!


----------



## Lindi-loo

LittleRibbie said:


> Cutie patootie!! I feel like Im looking at cam in a few weeks!!


Theyr the same age arnt they ??...just a few hours between Im sure



..she was 2 weeks yesterday and Cam 2 weeks today??..I see them so much alike too



cuties





They had a crazy day today..zooming around the small paddock jumping and bucking..Maxine was like a 2 year old playing with her lil girly



I loved every minute and caught some shots for you to share there fun day


----------



## Lindi-loo

fun in the sun


----------



## AnnaC

Oooooo I just want to pick her up and cuddle her!





I see the 'goggles' have now fully formed. LOL!!

Keep the pics coming please Lindy.


----------



## Lindi-loo

both have the same 3 legs off the ground in this picture so funny




if you click on the pictures they do get a lil bigger


----------



## Lindi-loo

She a darling she really is..loves all the attention shes getting now..still no teeth though (thankfully) as she loves to give you a scratch back 




 she gums the grass and doesnt seem to have any problem with hay either!! where theres a will n all that i guess 



 Iv bought her a pink diamonte head collar really cute and im going to start a little gentle work with her next week..just putting it on for a little while while i watch her and slowly progress to a lead rope 



 should be interesting to say the least


----------



## AnnaC

Good luck! Playing with these babies can be so much fun - dont forget the pictures of little Dinky in her new headcollar, she's going to look so very cute!


----------



## cassie

oh Lindi where did you get the headcollar from? I can't find anywhere to get mini foal ones and your one sounds adorable!!!





can't wait to see pics!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I got it from a tack shop close to me called snaffles..just the job for my cutie baby girl


----------



## LittleRibbie

cant wait to see updated pictures of you little one with the new halter. Cams new "thing" it biting the back of my legs and he does have teeth!! He gently bites or nibbles when something feels good ...like a bum scratches....I cant tell if it tickles or hurts. I always thought Dinky was born a week before Cam.I thought Cam was a chunky monkey...now Im not so sure when I see Dinky.Is he stealing moms food yet?


----------



## Lindi-loo

They are so funny with theyr little naughty ways 



 i still spend hours sat watching them 



..Dinky had a thing about kicking me last week she kept turning her rear end and aim fire lil minx it really hurt to as she was so quick and a fab shot..she seems to have stopped that now thankfully still turns her rear end without the kicks..just sits on your lap and loves a tickle..not eating mums food yet hasnt even tried..iv been watching so i can get her her own foal creep once she starts but she still has NO TEETH 



 she gums the grass and the hay lol without any problems 



 ..its great being able to watch and listen to what Cam is up to as well theyr so much alike..wonder if they will turn out the same colour or totally different..watch this space eh lol..be so nice to watch them growing and changing 





Oh havnt managed to even get the headcollar close yet lol tried a few times but only to adjust it to the right size..always looks about right then it either slips off or its too tight..any advice on how to keep a crazy 2 week old foal still for more than a few seconds will be greatfully received


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Lindy. You really need a second experienced person to help, someone to keep her still with ichies and scratchies while you pop the headcollar on. If they really know what they are doing then while scratching they could slip their arms around her an actually hold her, but be prepared for fireworks as soon as she realises she's 'restricted', and I say an experienced person to help as it is so important that they hold her safely and DONT LET GO (important lesson for her benefit - I cannot escape humans if they are holding me!) while taking care not to cut off her breathing with the arm that is supposed to be round her chest, but can slip up to round her neck (if you understand me!)

Cant wait for the pics - and I do know what you mean about the difficulty of getting the right fit, it always takes several tries and ajustments. LOL!!


----------



## rimmerpaints

BEAUTIFUL BABY


----------



## Lindi-loo

Cant believe 3 weeks today my lil Dinky arrived in this world..some new pictures for you to see how shes really staring to fill out and believe me she has alot of attitude 





 

 

Sorry about the widdle picture couldnt resist so cute






 






 

chasing the guinea fowl out the paddock


----------



## MeganH

What a beauty! Love to see her curious and chasing the guinea. She looks like a sweety.


----------



## LittleRibbie

what beautiful color...much more vibrant and bright than Cam....hes alot lighter. Cam has done no shedding around the face yet and i do have a soft brush that i take on the walks and try to get an occasional brush on the face. The both have matching bubble butts!! We have mastered the halter on our walks but I dont leave it on him for more than 30 sec. just slip it on buckle and remove nothing else..then he goes running off to explore something else. havent even done it w/a lead line attached. He does stand pretty good w/just an arm around the front while scratching his bum but does get fiddgety after a couple minutes then its off to something else. Has she started eatting Moms food yet? I need to invest in a creep of some sort soon but I do have 2 different bowls and they are fine w/that for now. I wish you lived closer for play dates!! Has she run into any fences yet? Cam has and scared the heck out of me!! Maybe girls are a bit smarter than boys/ ya think?


----------



## Lindi-loo

I think in her case Megan looks are deff deceptive shes a little cowbag 



 ..Iv been reading about Cam's running into the fence trick..ouch!! shes not done anything like that thankfully always manages to find the brakes last minute..they are a constant worry arnt they??..not sure about girls being smarter than the boys lol but theyr deff more moody..she pins her ears back at me and tries jumping on me..started turning her back on me again and launching both feet as high as she can..think she may grow a set of horns in a few weeks lil minx..she loves a scratch but wont be taken in when i try get the headcollar on lol..i wont rush it iv all the time in the world..not stealing mummy's food yet STILL NO TEETH..where are they??..Im sure i will be sorry i said that as shes rather generous with her scratches back if you tickle her shoulder hmm its going to hurt with new little teeth in that mouth no doubt..Id love her to have someone to play with would be great fun to watch..she tries to entertain herself.. i watch her running around the fence into the next paddock waiting for mum to call her back..she stands there peeping round until she calls then she goes galloping down as fast as she can..then starts the whole game all over again..bless her she would love a play mate..mum is much to busy munching to be playing games 



 Im still enjoying every second as im sure you are with Cam and everyone else who's lucky enough to be blessed with a little munchin


----------



## Eagle

She is just adorable, so kissable! I think you need to feed her up though


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes I think she follows mum there..only has to look at the grass and a few pounds appear on those hips


----------



## cassie

naw!!! Lindi she is the sweetest!!!!



would love to find a real cute foal halter for my baby when shr/he finally arrives!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she's coming along brilliantly Lindy - still such a pretty little girl too.





I see the cheeky monkey has started her kicking habit again LOL!! Perhaps now is the time to try the smart clap of the hands with a pshtt noise to make her jump just as she's about to strike? Dont forget that while her wonderful Momma might put up with her antics, other mares would not be so happy now, and would be raising their back leg at her or turning round with a quick nip to send her scuttling back to her Mom's side. You are another 'mare', part of her family herd, in her eyes!





Also I have to admit that most of your 'problems' would fade to nothing if she had a companion. LOL!! Why do you think that even if we only want a couple of foals in any one year we always cover 3 or 4 mares anyway - allowing for a couple of them to possibly not 'take'. A single foal is quite something to manage as it grows up! Our first foal this year had to wait almost a month for her 'companion' to be born, although she did 'pair' up with and play with one of our yearling fillies. Once our little boy was born, she immediately wanted to get him away to play, and soon learnt some stiff lessons from the colt's Momma, who was not ready to share her son! Oh she had quite a few hissy fits while she was waiting for her new friend to come and play - we had also removed her filly friend and bought her back here! But she soon learnt that other mares are not to be tampered with, and now that both mares and babies are back here with me, they are as happy as sandboys and spend their days racing and chasing, while their Mommas stuff themselves on the grass to keep the milk bars well supplied!

Do keep those pictures of the cute Dinky Doo coming, she is just so delightful.


----------



## cassie

can we see some more pics please Lindi?? I'm prob going to have the same prob with Suzie's baby when it finally arrives! lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

Managed to get one of the 3 ponies in the same picture..Dinky sticking close to mum as ordered


----------



## mrsj

Somehow I missed this thread until now! She's a beauty and mum too xxx


----------



## Lindi-loo

mrsj said:


> Somehow I missed this thread until now! She's a beauty and mum too xxx


Thanks I love them all to bits


----------



## Lindi-loo

I was comparing Dinky with my last foal Fizz and she seems to be well early with her goggles..no wonder Heidi thought she was so much older than Cam..i have pictures of him at 8 weeks just starting to get his goggles..strange


----------



## LittleRibbie

O.K. that makes me feel better..Cam still has no goggles. Just chompers that he does like to test!! Dinky is such a little chunky monkey....maybe i need to up Cams food...hes alittle taller and thinner. Dont tell Cam but i like little Dinkys color much better. need to get photos for you but Cam is really getting light!


----------



## Lindi-loo

She s very chunky just like her mum..dont think she would ever make a show pony lol..she wasnt bred to be a show pony though so id be more than happy if she turns out half mum half dad as planned 




 really not sure what colour she will end up but she does have alot of black undercoat so either very dark bay or black id say all will be revealed in good time..shes such a darling..loves her daddy..spending more n more time hanging around by the stable door so he can chat to her over the top..mum wasnt happy at first but now she leaves her to it..be so nice when i can put them all back together


----------



## cassie

you know we love your baby girl Lindi,

SOOOOO

Where are some new piccies?!?!?! LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Still trying to be very patient with the head colllar..will get some pictures up of that on a very unhappy Dinky soon 



 they are so moody these girls 



 would be nice to have a happy one but think thats asking a little too much at this point


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Lindy - I always thought she looked as though she was going to be a little madam! Don't you just love them.


----------



## Lindi-loo

She a darling really Anna and I love her to bits but your right she is a little madam at times..still waiting for her horns to push through..dont remember having this much trouble getting a headcollar on my little colt..Im almost there though she lets me get it over her head so the next stepis getting it over her head with her nose in too lol 



 attempting to buckle it up would be totally out of the question with her nose bit on as she is impossible to hold still..has to happen today though...i need a picture of her at 4 weeks (today) with it on lol..that was my target and havnt met it yet..geez not even thought about a lead rope and when i think of that gorgeous lil filly i saw at the show 6 weeks and leading like a pro..little monkey she is but today is the day she better get used to the idea 



 so pictures to follow 



 I hope!!


----------



## Eagle

Did you get it on???


----------



## cassie

how did you go Lindi?? we are having DInky Doo withdrawals!!! n I wanna see this gorgeous halter!!



hehe

hoping she was a good girl for you


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha looks like im gona have to take a picture of the headcollar and Dinky in separate photos lol..shes such a cowbag and hates it..I get it over head and her nose now but shes off like a shot..cant seem to get it tight enough to leave it on safely..think its a bit on the large side too (she'll grow into it)



 its small and is fully adjustable lol but looks chunky on her..I didnt get on too well in all honesty and havnt tried again since Saturday as the weather has been so awfull..poor baby got a real soaking I had to give her a rub with the towel and put the lamp on her as she was standing shivering in the rain..shes fine now but i must have put them in and let them both back out over 10 times today so she didnt get wet 



 and i was out most of the day!!..oh the joys of our Welsh weather..will try harder to get it on and as soon as it looks like its sortof on I will get some pictures lol if she stands still long enough without having a fit that is..shes such a meanie and a grump your deff right Anna..shes trouble with a capital T


----------



## AnnaC

I wished we lived closer (and had some free time) Lindy, because I would send Cathy down to help you. She is just amazing at gently getting hold of foals and holding them quietly until they simply stand still. Once they have realised that they cant 'escape' when a human is holding them, they never forget it. It's all done so quietly with the foal sort of walking into the 'trap' of Cathy's arms and then finding there is no way out until she releases it. No wild grabbing at baby like a lot of folk have to resort to.

Only thing I would say is that every time naughty Dinky Doo 'shoots off' away from you, she is learning that she can get away/escape whenever she wants! You might have to rethink putting the head collar on her for a while. Is there a reason why you need one on her just yet?

Oh and yes, where are our up to date pictures?


----------



## Lindi-loo

I know what you mean about the grabbing and escaping shes cottened on to that already sadly..I dont want to scare her or put to much pressure on her to get the headcollar on ..there is no reason i need to get it on just yet and might leave it another week before i try again as its becoming a battle of wills 



 the weather has been so awful last few days too and she having a good old mad time when Im letting her out between the downpours..not sure if i should leave her out in the rain or not as she got really cold few days ago and just stood looking really cold n sorry for herself..I guess that the downside of having a late foal in our climate 



 ..is it ok to leave her out to get used to it or would you be inclined to get her back in before she gets a soaking ??..will get some pitures today so you can see how shes lost most of her hair off her face now and boy those teeth have come through with a vengance and she sure does love to use them


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh teeth...They are soooo cute at first!! Cam is just starting to loose his hair around his face. I cant wait to see your little girls face w/no baby hair. What is the weather like at your place? I have just started leaving cam out in the rain...but at least here its not a cold rain. Still pretty hot and muggy here and cam has been getting very itchy w/all his baby hair. I can picture her wearing her halter...thats alittle too big because Cams is the same way. Thats ok...you are like me..we dont leave it on long enough to pose any safety issues. I cant remember..did you say you have had a couple other foals in the past? I wish I had others to compare cam with but its nice to read your stories b/c they are so close in age.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Just laughing at you bit about using her teeth with a vengance - well really, what do you expect? Who else is she going to practice on?? LOL!!

Heidi, weather wise, I think we have been suffering from the remains of H. Irene the last couple of days - your storms/snow/other weather problems generally end up over here in a sightly milder form!

Must admit that we usually fetch foals back in when it is raining, but this year for the first time, once the mares returned from Cathy's with one foal at 4-5 weeks and one at 2, they went out in one of our fields where there is a large barn. We did put loose hay all round the edges of the barn, plus their mineral 'pot' and an inside water supply, but didn't trust the two mares to use the barn when it rained, so for the next two weeks I went up and shut them in at nights, but left them to please themselves during the days. Luckily we only had a few light showers during the day at that time. Now at the first sight of anything other than a light shower the mares are hot foot to the barn, knowing they will still find a fresh supply of hay in the dry so they dont have to stop stuffing themselves while taking shelter!! Greedy sods!! LOL!!

But young foals dont have much in the way of natural oils in their coats so I always feel it better to err on the side of safety and bring them in.

Last year nearly killed me as we had 13 foals and a lot of bad/really awful weather when they were all a month or two old very soon after a long hot spell. Of course they all felt the cold so we decided that they had all better come back in when it rained. I was on my own most of the time and they were all out on a 10 acre field that had to be reached by walking through another 3 acre field. Off I would go to collect a mare and foal - without exception they would all be sheltering at the far end of the 10 acres where the hedge and tree belt dipped down a short hill. Walking up with one mare, plus all the others following was ok, getting the foal I wanted out of the gate was often a nightmare (dont forget streaming rain and strong winds making everyone facing away from the gate or pushing to get through and come in) Having (sometimes) sucessfully managed to get the right foal through the gate with the mare I was holding, I set off for the stables. By the time I returned to the field ALL the mares and foals had taken off again back to their shelter at the far end!!! So the same 'journey' had to be repeated again and again! Not something I ever want to repeat in the future, thank you, it used to take a good hour to eventually get them all in. Even if I had had someone waiting at the other end, who could have opened doors so the whole herd and babies could have run in en masse, we were using two separate buildings for them and there was no way that one person could have run between the two buildings to close doors as the 'crowd' arrived at the gallop!! Never was I so glad as when I saw Cathy often plodding across that field in the pouring rain with her arms full of extra headollars! With both of us we could halter several mares at once plus shoo the right foals through the gate and cut down on the time it normally took for the whole operation.

Bless the Welsh weather!


----------



## LittleRibbie

Boy Anna, that sounds like a lot of work especially w/the sizes of your fields/pastures. Luckily for me ..not so much for the horses my pastures are not that big so round up isnt a big deal. I just cant wait for a couple chilly mornings...I get so much more work done when Im not sweating by noon everyday!!


----------



## cassie

hope everything continues to go well for both of you with your gorgeous foals I still have all that fun to have



when Suzie's babe finally arrives hehe


----------



## Lindi-loo

That sounds like hard work Anna Im always wishing i had alot more land but I guess it does have it downfalls when you have to go get them in the rain n wind im sure..I only have to shout at mine and they come running along with the pigs that are so incerdibly noisey at feeding time 



 Dinky thinks its fun to play im not going in the stable with mum game now 



 she stands just outside and when i get close off she scoots little monster..I was laughing so much yesterday at her little game..she really is such a character..if its naughty Dinky loves it..

shes very dark bay on her face now Heidi..I will try hard to upload some pictures just been a bit crazy around here last few days..Im still waiting to see more Cam pics too 



 its great theyr so close together and I love reading your storys of how hes coming along..Im way behind with the headcollar though 





You wait Cassie boy are you going to have some fun with your little one..but as crazy as they are and all the worry they give us..we do love them to bits eh


----------



## LittleRibbie

Cam does the same thing...hes always making it a big chore to come into the stall. He just seems to have a little more exploring to do...and its always just a tad out of my reach!! Can you imagine if the went to the first day of school together...good lordy...I think they would each spend 1/2 the day in the principals office. you and I would be attending every teachers conference to discusse our unruly "kids"....disturbing the class!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

forgot to add.......yes Cassie...laugh now cause soon it will be your stories and I for one can hardly wait!!!


----------



## Eagle

The halter experience really can vary from one foal to another. Last year I had 2 colts 2 weeks apart from each other. Dipinto was an angel and a real pro, I showed him the halter and he tried to eat it immediately. Each day I would sit in the field with them both and play whilst holding the halter in the hand I was using to scratch them. After a week I took Dipinto by the chest, threw a leg over his butt so I was standing over him and slipped the halter on, first at the top and then I closed the nose part. I stood back next to him and he kept turning round to look at his back as If to say "what did you do back there" and he didn't even notice the halter.

I repeated the same thing with Chip and it was a totally different story,



It was much harder to close the halter as he kept wiggling and then when I let him go he took off like a rocket and then threw himself on the floor as though I had just skinned him





Gosh i so wish that Matteo had been there to video his tantrum bc it was hilarious.

He was difficult with anything that was new yet Dipinto takes everything in his stride, clipping, bathing, feet trims he is better than some of the older mares.

I guess Dinky is going to be a pest



but it makes it more fun



I wonder what Cam will be like???


----------



## AnnaC

Heidi i love your vision of the pair of them at school - heaven help the teachers. LOL!!

I know the two we had this year are different sexes, but they are also totally different in character too. One is a naughty little madam, but has no fear and will be easy to deal with. The little boy is really friendly too, loves scratches, but is also nervous so will need more time and careful handling when learning anything new. As you know, we dont bother with headcollars until after weaning and funnily enough have found that the more 'nervous' foals are much easier and co-operative once things are gently explained and introduced, than the bold, cheeky ones. LOL!!

We are getting near the time for a foot trim. Madam is fine with just scratches, but it will be the first time for the little lad and I think he will be one who will need quietly catching and holding to learn that humans are not to be feared whatever they do, coz he is not that happy with anyone round his back end, but we shall see!

I love reading the tales about Dinky and Cam - I was wondering when the 'I dont want to follow Momma into the stable' stint would start - be warned it is a habit that may last a lifetime. We had a colt foal who just loved doing this, he would run into the barn with all the other mares and foals, entering everyone elses stable, hiding behind the mare concerned until we spotted him and chased him back out. Whereupon he would race off across the field again and tear round and round before returning to the barn hoping to find another stable open. His Momma never bothered about him, in fact she would have been quite happy for him to go and annoy one of the other mares. Eventually we just used to leave her door open and hide from view waiting his next mad dash. He'd come zooming back in, dive through the open door without realising that it was his own stable and we would shoot out and shut it. LOL!! One morning we found him running up and down the barn annoying the other mares and foals - he had jumped over the sheep hurdle used for his doorway!

Ok here comes the point of this story. LOL!! I sold Neil or Sir Neil as he was known soon after her was weaned (what a sigh of relief we all gave!) His new owner had a few problems (ha ha!) until she too gave up and left him to it. Everytime she needed to get him in she would open the gate from his field to the stable yard and call - his young companion came running, Neil too, companion filed politely into his stable for his feed, Neil........not on your nellie! He had to do the whole rush off againn out into the field and race round as he had always done. She managed to hide behind a trailer carefully placed beside the gate, so when he ran in, she could slam the gate behind him and trap him in the yard, where he would go round and round visiting all her big horses before finally giving up and entering his own stable! He also found that if he laid down on the floor he could squeeze under the field gate and let himself in to prance about the yard annoying and nipping the noses of her big stabled horses. HOWEVER, being determind to punish herself she returned to us the next year and purchased Neil's brother!! Same Momma, different Daddy - and as Ned proved to be as quiet and as easy as any mini could be, we blamed Neil's temperament on his Daddy! Both boys now live in Scotland with their happy owner after she moved up there, but she did say to me that she was thinking of offering Neil's services to the local shooting folk, coz she felt sure he would be perfect for racing round and round the moors up there putting up the grouse for the annual shoots!!

So as both Dinky and Cam have more than a little mischief in their make up, beware the habit that could follow!!

Must just add that if you went out into a field with Neil, headcollar in hand, he was absolutely no trouble to catch, it was only when given the chance to do a loose run in that the fun started. LOL!! It was all down to an excessive sense of humour.


----------



## Eagle

love your stories Annna


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh what a story Anna 



 I couldnt have had 2 so very different foals..her last boy was so quiet and layed back and took everything in his stride and still does..I love going to visit him he gives a few snuggles to say hello and is off again going about his buisiness..on the other hand missy moo or best known to us as Dinky doo is such a handfull of trouble 



 lil minx..I swear she spends the whole night plotting how shes going to wind me up the next day..all ready for the wedding yesterday and thought id go give my lil sweetie a scratch and a kiss before i set off..big mistake..she decided she would go heck for leather round the paddock..get her dainty lil hooves as muddy as she could.. run at me and kick her back legs as high as she could right along side me..yes you can imagine..I now had an outfit plus fresh mud speckles from head to toe 



 cant help but laugh at her though shes so switched on..wonder what she has in stall for me today


----------



## Lindi-loo

Dinky at 4 weeks


----------



## Lindi-loo

some face shots so you can see her colour..she looks like an alpaca 








 

silly billy




 

one of her strange colouring on her back




 

 

Oh note the new tyre feeders for my hay instead of nets..what a fab idea I love it..Thanks


----------



## Eagle

She is adorable.



She looks hungry though


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha yea Im trying to encourage her to eat some foal creep but shes not having any of it..Might give the vet a call next week see if he can suggest some ways of getting a few more pounds on her what do you recon??..do you think I should change her name to skinny mini


----------



## Lindi-loo

another one of those special moments


----------



## AnnaC

WOW!! Where did you find the weather for those last two pictures? LOL!! But what brilliant pictures - lucky you had the camera handy just at the right time.





Love the new pictures of the little Dinky minx - she's looking great.








By the way, did you not realise that splatter spots on Wedding costumes are all the rage this year?


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh they were last Thursday..my daughter takes some fab pictures but takes her forever to get them on the laptop for me to share ..I did nag her about those and she gave in yesterday and uploaded them at last..so a week old isnt too bad 



 been practicing using my new camera but im no David Bailey 



 even with all this state of the art technology I still get it wrong most of the time..the kids just laugh at me 



 grrr..I remember doing the same to my mum with the newly invented video recorders..must be a sign of old age creeping up eh


----------



## MeganH

Love all the new pictures! So sweet!


----------



## Eagle

Those photos are just priceless


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks.. just for that I took some more 















 

look at those eyelashes..she only has to blink those at me i melt


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! I love the one where she's hiding behind the tree (how did you manage to get it through last winter - the tree I mean not the picture!)

My doodle M has eyes like that - one look and i'm lost! LOL!!











She loves me too LOL!!






Well when she's not trying to smother me!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww yes shes deff got that love me look in her eyes..great photos of you both too Anna 



 ..the tree is years old think I planted it about 12 years ago..it doesnt seem to grow much but always looks healthy and is very hardy looks great all covered with snow


----------



## Eagle

wonderful photos!! Anna is right, the tree one is just so cute.

Anna your furry friend is adorable


----------



## AnnaC

Morning Lindy.





How are you doing down there in this wind? It was a bit rough up here last night, probably coz we are so high up and it is supposed to get worse today - at least we never flood, so suppose we must be thankful for that!

Problem I have is that daughter is supposed to be taking our lorry down to near Swansea this morning for its re-test (2 minor things that had to be corrected grrrrrr!), but I am sure she shouldn't be out with it on the road in this weather. Trouble is that you only have a limited time to do the work for the re-test and this is the last day coz we left the lorry with friend Andrew to check over a couple of non test things, so not sure what the 'official' position is if we phone to cancel today's appointment - may have to officially do the whole test again - more expense!!

Think I might phone the test centre and plead the safety angle in the hope that they might give us a day or two grace? If not, and she has to go, I shall worry myself stupid until she's home again.





Thanks for your compliments over my sweet M - dont ever believe that Labradoodles are non-shedding dogs - I have a little sign up in my kitchen saying "everything tastes better with dog hair in it" LOL!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha I bet you do..she is beautiful though hairs and all..amazing how close we can become to our fury friends and not sure what it is with dogs but they just seem to get away with everything including snuggling up in bed and taking all the room up on the sofa 



 I lost my poor girl to a gastric torsion a couple of years ago and i still miss her so much she really was my shaddow and my best friend..it all happened so qickly 1 minute we had her next she was gone..first i noticed she wasnt well she was standing in the rain not like her she didnt like to get wet 



 I persuaded her to come inside and she collapased at my feet.. I looked at her gums and she was white..the vet arrived in record time.(it was Good Friday 9pm) but he was too late id lost her..all happened in less than an hour..treasure your time together its so so special 





heres a few pictures of my gorgeous girl


----------



## lucky lodge

wow your foal has change heaps do you think he will go black

and your dog hes cool is he a french mastiff


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes SHE 



 has changed..shes become very chunky too but not much taller..dont think she will be black but very dark bay..he tail seems to be getting lighter and her mane is still black strange combo..I will try get some pictures of her tail later..Im sure there is alot of colour changing going to happen before she gets to her final colour though..my dog was a french mastiff yes..a douge de bordeaux the technical term 



 SHE 



 was a real softy not your average bull breed lol..I think I pampered her a lil too much as a pup...but theyr so cute I could help it


----------



## Lindi-loo

Enjoying yet another shower


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Great picture Lindy - I'm just looking out of my window at one of my boys who is rushing to and fro coz he just had a little shower fall on his back and is screaming for Mum to bring him back in before he gets any wetter - what a wooz!!

Your dog is absolutely beautiful - they are such gorgeous dogs. My friend had one - a rescue - and she was just amazing. I think she said that she was a Neopolitan Mastiff??

Lulu and her Dad (both sadly passed on now)






She was a BIG lady!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh yes what a beautiful girl 



 ..they are such big softies 





 

I think Dinky is getting so fed up of getting a soaking 1 minute and then having a strong blow dry across the paddock bless her..she was having a good old gallop this morning looking like she was trying to dodge the rain drops..but now the sun is out and she has the wind up her tail once again having a good a play with mum..Poor Dad is inside he doesnt like the rain at all and if he had his way he would stay in all day all night..so long as he has his hay and he can chat over the stable door hes happy


----------



## MeganH

Oh, I LOVE mastiffs! My Gibbs was supposed to be a bull mastiff but he is a lab mix.. SOO much shedding. But he's a sweet boy.. such a baby.

Love the pictures


----------



## cassie

love all the pics!!

Anna that mastiff is definitley a neopolitian mastiff!! we have a breeder come in at the vets I won't ever forget what they look like, mainly for bad reasons not good which is sad... I love Fang from Harry Potter LOL

Lindi your dog is beautiful! love the one of her with the mini!! wish my retreiver would do that !! LOL I don't think I have any hope of Casper doing it, he's too much of a brat,



n barks at them!

I think Dinky is going to have the sweetest face when she is older!! n out of her baby fuzz!!!



please keep the pics coming! how old is she now??


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks all..shes 5 weeks now dont know where that went



and thats Dinky"s daddy relaxing in the sun with my girl..he looks a lil younger there(no grey hairs caused by Dinky)



she was just a puppy (6 months) in that picture..shes always loved all the animals but we had her at 8 weeks so she grew up with them...hes such a softy he enjoyed her company she used to lick his face so cute


----------



## cassie

I love that pic!! lol good job catching that one!! what a cutie!! the both of them



lets hope Dinky gets his temperament


----------



## AnnaC

I love the way that different animals seem to love each other's company.





Lulu, in spite of being a rescue, was wonderful with all the other animals that my friend had - I have pics somewhere of her sharing the carrots from the feed bowls of friend's rabbits, with the rabbits trying to pull the carrots back out of her mouth! Also friend had a sparrow fly into her house and stay put for the winter, got a pic of him sitting on Lulu's paw while they are both warming themselves in front of the fire, bless!

I am lucky enough to have 4 very special friends in my life (believe it or not we met via the internet back in 2003!) and over the years we have spent several brilliant holidays together with our dogs - trouble was that we always had to make sure there was enough room in some of the cottages we rented for Lulu!!

Sadly this friend lost her beloved hubby literally overnight to a brain tumour and Lulu 3 weeks later (I think that although she was getting on in years, she pined for her Daddy, bless her) Now friend has a rescued Lab, plus a young cocker/poodle cross (the first pup she has ever had that was not a rescue) and has just taken on an extremely pityful 10 year old Lab who a couple of weeks ago was too starved and weak to even manage to stand up alone for more than a few minutes. Thankfully he is already improving and if anyone can 'save' him it will be my friend.





What 'problems' did you have with the Mastiff who came into your surgery Cassie?


----------



## Lindi-loo

What a sad story but such lovely memories...they are alll very special when they come into our lives 



 they bring will them such joy but then so much pain when we lose them sadly...Iv decided i not to have another one 



 for me after having 4 speacial friends in my life over the years and losing them..i cant put myself through it again.. I will just enjoy everyone elses


----------



## Lil Timber Buck

She's so CUTE and little!


----------



## cassie

how is the Dinky training going Lindi??

Anna... neopolitan mastiffs have huge problems in Australia... with our temps n humidity the rolled coat gets no end of skin problems, hot spots, mites, infections you name it they gets it! they also slobber SO much, (I'm sure this is the breeding line they are using ) some people are so dumb hehe

they get pad n in grown hair problems besides Shar pei's have some of the most problems I know of in a breed!

I'm sure they are different in Wales.. some are lovely dogs but some can be very aggressive even from puppies which is very sad...

sorry I love mastiffs in general all your mastiffs are GORGEOUS! I would never personally get a neopolitan and wouldn't recommend them... but thats just me, and thats with the breeders and dogs that I know lol

ok back to Dinky now!!

so have you got that cute halter on yet??


----------



## Lindi-loo

I really havnt tried since to get her halta on..the weather has been so awfull here heavy downpours througout the day constantly over the last few weeks and yet more forcast for this week..as you can imagine its very wet under foot now 



..Dinky isnt bothered any more shes used to our welsh weather already bless her..she does love to have a good old roll in the mud first thing and i really dont want to get her pretty pink diamonte headcollar all covered in mud 



 before i even get it on her properly 



 ..shes really grown up a bit the last few weeks not so crazy as she was so i think I will have another go this week..shes a real girly pony she makes me laugh..I love her tiny lil hooves theyr just like my grandaughters dressing up glass slippers 



 she totters around in the wet grass slipping n sliding everywhere..boy can she move when she kicks her heals up and she has me cringing when shes heading towards the boundry fence at full pelt 



 but always manages to turn on a sixpence or come to a sudden halt..I will get some pictures this week no change in colour but I think she looks more grown up..still tiny and still not interested in her food..but nibbles the grass and the hay and is looking fab so not worried about that..Im sure the food bill will increase all in good time 



 Im so pleased with the way shes turning out..I did wonder if i was being silly breeding a "love child"..instead of using some champion show pony with a fabulous breeding line but she does have her dad's temperament loves her cuddles and brushes even from my grandaughter and I know im bias but i think shes just adorable 



 shes all I wished for and more and she will be here with her family that love her forever


----------



## AnnaC

What beautiful sentiments Lindy, you paint a brilliant picture with your words of a very happy, healthy little girl.





Had to laugh when you said about the Welsh weather - we got absolutely soaked yesterday doing a small move round of a couple of oldies and the yearling fillies, plus getting them wormed (thought we were safe between showers!!



)

I know you dont want to, but I really wouldn't worry about HAVING TO get a headcollar on Dinky, there is plenty of time yet. Does she follow you around when you walk in her paddock? If so then you are halfway there coz once you do put the headcollar on it will be so easy just to get her to follow you along, just like she has always done. When Cathy is up here next I will get her to 'send' me the pics of one of our yearlings who, like all the others, first saw a headcollar at 10 months LOL!!

Cassie, I'm sorry that Mastiffs have so many problems over in Aussieland - they seem to just be big soppy babies here in the UK. And yes, they do slobber - buckets full of the stuff!! My friend used to keep clean towels everywhere in her house and we simply picked them up and wiped at Lulu as she passed, then shoved the towel into the washing machine! She also carefully cleaned her eyes and the folds round her jaws twice daily, so Lulu never had problems with skin folds. Lulu's only other problem was the fact that her water supply had to be changed as soon as she had taken a drink or her bowl filled up with slobber - ugh!! Friend also had two other rescued Mastiffs before Lulu and they were both just as fantastic temperament wise.





Lindy, when the weather takes a break (Wednesday I think?) how about few more pics of the delightful Dinky Doo.........please.


----------



## cassie

lol yeah they are beautiful dogs when they have been bred n raised properly



there is one particular breeder who definitley should NOT be breeding!! to say the least! its terrible some of their dogs! but anyway

once your weather clears would definitley love to see some more pics of your GORGEOUS little girl!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Some pictures from this morning..starting to look all wolly and getting ready for a cold winter..

can see her black stockings starting to appear 





6 Weeks old


----------



## Lindi-loo

<<< doesnt she look like her Daddy


----------



## supaspot

Oh my isnt she getting grown up already !


----------



## LittleRibbie

Good Lordy...shes huge compared to Cam!! I think Cam wishes he had all your beautiful grass!! She just darling and is starting to look like her Daddy



She got a real pretty little trot too!! We had our first farrier trim yesterday...basically we needed back feet done the most and of course those were the ones that Cam wanted nobuddy near



Hows she doing w/her halter work? I just love her!!


----------



## AnnaC

The pictures are great Lindy - yes she does look like her Daddy. She is also so well in proportion and has a lovely active action.





She's going to be a very pretty little girl (and I dont think she is porky at all!)


----------



## LittleRibbie

I just read Annas post and thought maybe i should clarify....I said she was huge compared to Cam ...I hope you dont think I was calling her porky



chubby maybe



but in a cute way!! And she has on her winter woolies so its a little hard to tell. Im still hoping you'll bring her over for a play date with Cam!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks for being kind 




 shes going to be a big girl like her mum I think..shes coming on a treat I love her to bits..shes following me everywhere now Anna which is great even if it with her ears pinned back most of the time 



 shes still a demon in disguise..shes so hard to take photos of as soon as i get close with the camera she wants to be in my face..no luck with the headcollar yet Heidi 



 Iv taken Anna's more layed back attitude and will wait a while longer until we go to battle once more 



 that being a halta in hand rather than a sword!!..Im enjoying everyday with her she will eventually realise Im the BOSS ...wont she


----------



## Lindi-loo

LittleRibbie said:


> I just read Annas post and thought maybe i should clarify....I said she was huge compared to Cam ...I hope you dont think I was calling her porky
> 
> 
> 
> chubby maybe
> 
> 
> 
> but in a cute way!! And she has on her winter woolies so its a little hard to tell. Im still hoping you'll bring her over for a play date with Cam!!!



Haha Its me that thinks shes porky lol..but i do love the porky ones as it happens look at her mum



..I think Anna was refereing to my post in Cassie thread about being kind lol and me saying her dad might be a kune kune



Oh bless her..she proberbly listens to me commenting on her waistline..she still doesnt attempt to eat any of mums food except share her hay and nibble the grass occasionally..its all down to the milk bar open 24/7



..Oh she would so love to come n play with Cam.. I had my daughter running around the paddock earlier so she had someone to play with



wouldnt have looked quite so bad but my daughter is 25 and was trying to do a very poor impression of a miniature pony filly kicking her heals up and having fun...Dinky wasnt inpressed


----------



## AnnaC

Was she doing all the high pitched whinnies and squeals too?


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh your post mad me laugh!! I do the same thing as your daughter...I do need to do a little cardio and I know its good for me but heck...Cam wears me right out. I run around and try to kick up my heels and if he rears I try to turn around and bite him



I pray the neighbors dont have cameras. Its it funny how young these horses make you feel. I would think CAM WOULD BE MUCH CHUNKIER....HE EATS EVERYTHING!!....just like his mom!! I love it that he poops bigger poops now and he seems so proud of himself when he does it....almost turns around and looks at me as if to say..." hey did ya see that one....that was a good one...i bet it will not even fall thru the pitch fork"





do you get to stay home during the day?...thats what bums me out...I'd much rather be here playing with him!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

I love the cutie lil poops how sad eh 



 ..Yes Im here all day most days and when I do venture back into the "real world" I cant wait to get back to my lil haven tucked away all by itself from the rest of that crazy rat race out there..I love nothing more than watching my daughter gallop round the paddock kicking up her heals and yes Anna making the high pitch whinnie noises too 



 its fab and i wouldnt change any of it..have my old dad coming out to play again today finishing off the new piggie house and getting it in its new location..out of the mud!! all good fun..Dinky hasnt quite worked out what the pigs are yet she likes to touch noses and gallop round them but theyr much to interested in food to want to be bothered with a baby pony


----------



## cassie

naw!! Lindi I love her little face!!! n she isn't porky at all!!

just a healthy BEAUTIFUL FILLY!!! I agree with Anna!! what lovely movement!

n she does look like her daddy!!!



:wub


----------



## MeganH

She's Beautiful!!


----------



## LittleRibbie

I would love to have 1 or 2 little piggies here but being in the BBQ business I dont think they would enjoy it much!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

HAha I think they might be a lil worried 



 to say the least..theyr great fun though and very easy to train..they sit and roll over amongst a whole load of othe things on command 



 silly piggies


----------



## Lindi-loo

Look what I managed to achieve this morning 





 

headcollar on and succured 



 ..off again now as I have to go food shopping..borrrrrinnggggg


----------



## AnnaC

OH WOW!!!














Did she struggle - or should I ask did you struggle? LOL!! Whatever, she looks great.





Next try when you get back from shopping - cant wait to hear how it goes!


----------



## Lindi-loo

not too much of a struggle..I cant say she was happy about it but she accepted it very quickly once it was on a few front leg raises and a bit of bucking but then it was like shed had it on for years 



 I got the bit over here ears first left the nose piece dangle so it was just around her neck she wanderd off then came back as if to say plz take it off..I then managed to get her nose piece on and tighten up the piece behind he ears 



 I just felt it was right today and it was..so pleased Iv made some progress was begining to think she was always going to make everything such hard work lol but she had an extra big kiss and a cuddle for being such a clever girl today


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh my, look at all the bling bling on such a pretty girl!! Congratulations!! It looks great on her!!

Cam loves his scratchies so thats when i put his halter on and he just lays there with it and lets me scratch him. I love hearing how she likes to follow you...Cam does too and that Dang Peanut could care less how far away we go...all she can think about his her hay. If Im not careful Cam is going to turn into a latch key kid.

Oh, I wanted to ask...how about Mom...did she notice the halter on her baby yet. The first time PN saw the halter on Cam she snorted and came trotting right over and sniffed him everywhere...not sure if she thought it was a different horse in her stall or just wasnt sure what she was seeing. Once she saw it was him she settled back down...but it was a strange first encounter for PN.

Shes beautiful!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Funny you should ask that because she took one look at it on her gave here the "come right here now "noise and off they went..mum only has to see a headcollar and shes a cloud of dust 



 shes such a nusiance to try catch,,I never bother I always get her in her stable and then get the headcollar lol 



 she knows she cant sneak off in there..then she had to go show daddy too walked right up to him stuck her head through the rails and did the chattering mouth thing they do..being such a cutie he had a good old sniff and Im sure I heard him say "you look just like a princess"


----------



## LittleRibbie

yeah luckily both were in the stall when we first did the halter thing or it might have been the same here too!! Luckily all mine are easily haltered from anywhere ( maybe I should say almost always ) this ole gal cant take too much pony round up these days!! lol


----------



## AnnaC

Talking about headcollars and my lazy slaphappy way of doing things, I must tell you about today's happenings. We still have two young mares here who have not worn headcollars yet (



) one is 4 and one is 5!! Today was the day we wormed the rest of our girl herd (30). Most grab the tube and try to swallow the whole thing and we have to struggle to get it back out of their mouths. But one of these two, the 4 year old, was not going to put it in her mouth. Oh, I said to Cathy, dont think she headcollars. She does, said Cathy, you led her last summer when we had her and her special friend to and fro from the stables to the lush grass field to get them to gain a bit more weight. Well to be honest I usually just let them out and they wandered on their own to the field, but I do remember one day sliding the headcollar on to this little one as she followed her friend and letting her wander along beside me. Anyway Cathy being Cathy, just popped the headcollar on her and wormed her - no problem, even when a crazy party of half the herd dashed past flat out having a fun rush around coz the Mummies were doing things to us. She just stood there until we took it off, then off she dashed after them.

Next was the 5 year old who certainly has never even seen a headcollar. She wouldn't pop the tube in her mouth either, so Cathy just put the headcollar on her, held her quietly and wormed her and even when she stepped back to try to avoid the wormer, she stepped right forward up to Cathy again once wormed. I had said she doesn't headcollar, Cathy said, well she does now!!

We have been much better at getting all our youngsters headcollered by the time they are yearlings now, but in the past many 'slipped through the net' usually because we were so busy at that time and also because it never stopped us trimming their feet or worming them or just generally fiddling with them and it certainly hasn't stopped them being totally in our faces demanding attention and generally being pests. LOL!! Many's the time in the past that mares have been headcollared for the first time when they come in to foal, we just pop the headcollar on to lead them back to the field each morning, they dont mind and they know where they are going so just follow along - easy!!

Not that I would recommend anyone leaving the headcollaring lark for as long as we have done, guess we have just been luck with our kids!

I love how Dinky had to go show her Daddy her new pink bling! How long do you leave it on Lindy and does she stand quietly now for you to take it off?


----------



## LittleRibbie

thats cute Anna....you better hope that Cathy never quits her job...she sounds like she really has a way with the horses!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thats amazing how she managed to just slip headcollars on without any fuss..she certainly does have a way with horses 



 ..its the same when your a teen though isnt it..I used to ride anything never thought twice about getting on a horse i didnt know..but in the last few years Iv had a few good falls with some nicely coloured bruises..now I tend to think at least twice or even alot more than that 





 

I left it on for about 40 mins while pottering around outside she let me have a fiddle around with it while it was on too so very pleased..I will try again later today see if she will be just as accepting 



 I think not but we will see how it goes..I always do things when I have all day and then it takes 5 mins 



 because if you have 5 mins it takes you all day


----------



## AnnaC

Oh you are so right Lindy - what you think will take hours, just takes minutes, etc LOL!!

And I also agree with you regarding the passing years - I always used to be so 'gung ho' about things, now I'm a complete worrywort/nervous wreck! I see accidents and boogiemen round every corner - how I wish I was different. LOL!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Boogiemen 



 I know what you mean though..even walking the dog in the forest along side my house used to scare me and honestly I really dont think there would be any random boogiemen lurking in there..its just the old mind doing overtime in the scarey dept


----------



## Eagle

I so agree with you both, I was wild as a kid and did some REALLY stupid things. My friend and I used to get on our ponies backwards and race to the top of the hill.




At the age of 12 I used to go off on my own for a hack and not tell anyone where I was going, I would never do that now.

Little miss Dinky is just adorable in pink bling



She looks like she is going to be the same colour as daddy








I personally think she is a porker, like all baby should be


----------



## Lindi-loo

Had a bit of a scare yesterday when I returned home from lunch with my daughter all the ponies were happily munching in the same paddock 



 thankfully shes not in season and Iv no idea how they even got in together no broken fences or stable doors left open a total mistery..but maybe a blessing in disguise as I was a bit worried introducing them all again..they will all be going back in together again today as they weather is glorious and they all looked so comfortable together..happy families


----------



## AnnaC

So a possible 'accident' turned into a blessing in disguise! No need to worry now!!

It also looks as though we will be basking in a few days of unexpected warmth.






Mind you someone told me that we will be getting a repeat of last winter, beginning in October!! That does NOT make me smile.





Are you intending to breed again or is your family group enough for you right now?

And more pics of the gorgeous piggies would be lovely - when you next take the camera out to up date us with Dinky and her 'bling'.


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! So now worries now about how to get them all to join up!

isn't it great that we have been granted a few beautiful days here - hate to say it but I have just heard that this coming winter is going to be at least as bad as the last one - starting in October!!





Would love some more pics of the gorgeous piggies when you next take the camera out to update us on little Dinky and her 'bling'.





OOOOOP's Didn't think my last post had 'posted' so wrote this one and now cant seem to delete it. LOL!! Having a senior moment!





Where is the button to delete a post??


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh its fab seeing them all wandering around happily together so pleased 



 a bit worrying as someone said they saw a trailer parked up close to the paddock yesterday lunchtime so got me thinking maybe someone had been trying to get them together and into the trailer 



 I will never know..Iv put the cctv in the paddock now to record while i go out..sad I have to do that but sadly a sign of the times..they could not have got together unless someone moved the mare and foal through the stable into the back paddock both stable door were closed and bolted..no more foals for me not for a good few years..maybe one day a foal from Dinky but thats a long way off..Im happy with my little family as they are now its complete..she looks so much like her daddy its quite spooky and he thinks shes great even though she does keep looking to see if his milk bar is open for buisiness


----------



## LittleRibbie

Happy to hear the little pasture party was a success...maybe not the way you planned it but that was heavens way of telling you "all will be o.k".

sure hope it wasnt someone trying to take your horses or the baby. Isnt it sad that we have to take these safety measures!!

Luckily i live out in the boonies and unless you are absolutly lost you would never make it to my road to even see the horses.

no foals for me next year either...guess we will just have to enjoy the others from our computers.

Hi to the fur kids from Cam, Peanut and me!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hehe yes a great success thank you they all seem so happy..or maybe thats just me thinking out loud lol..its great having them all together but they do have separate bedrooms 



 ..doesnt bare thinking about if lil Dinky had been missing when I got back or even all of them!!..cant even begin to think what I would have done 



 thankfully I was only gone for just over an hour and Im here most of the time but scarey..is beautiful here atm so spending allday just sitting watching the ponies as well as pottering around doing the usual jobs of course..I love theyr simple lives theyr so happy 



 sending chatter mouth kisses from all my fur kids to all yours too lol


----------



## Lindi-loo

Iv seen a big difference in Dinky this last week..shes now 8 weeks old and become alot more independant..she goes off on her own munching or exploring and even playing with dad a bit..much to mums dissapointment..she calls her back or gives him daggers with her ears pinned back..shes settled down alot and has now become alot more placid too so Im able to just about anything with her..shes started to have her own breakfast bowl and seems to enjoy actually eating it rather than pushing it around 



 she does spend so much more time away from mum than with her now..I always have to look for her and mum rather than them as a pair..so nice to see her growing in confidence as well as in size..I do laugh when mum chases off dad first thing in the morning and she thinks its her job to try chase him off too 



 poor boy he only wants to say good morning (i think)..will get some new pictures this week so you can see how shes grown


----------



## twister

I haven't been on here lately but I have to tell you I have been enjoying your posts about Dinky Doo, I read them from start to finish and laughed out loud at some of them, she really is a minx lol.


----------



## Lindi-loo

So glad your enjoying reading about her and watching her grow..its just all to special not to share 



 thanks for making that possible


----------



## AnnaC

Now come along Lindy - I go away, I come back and inspite of all the glorious weather here in Wales over the past week, there are STILL no recent pics of the pretty Dinky, either alone or showing her with her parents!????? AND where are my pics of the piggies?

It really is good enough - or are you still suffering from that nasty cold you seem to have discovered somewhere last week?

Actually I think you had better keep those pictures coming, otherwise, with all the 'chatting' we do on this thread, you might find yourself 'moved' to the Back Porch!! LOL!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha yes Anna you could be right 



 ..I will get some new pictures today had a bit well alot of fencing to do over the last few days the pigs are never happy with what they have 



 they just love my garden!!..hope you enjoyed your mini break and your back feeling a new woman 



 Keeping a very close eye on Max just incase she comes into season once more before the winter months set in as we dont want another Dinky do we 



 but so far so good she just wants to kill my poor boy every time i let her out into the paddock each morning until he knows she not up for any "hows your father"..shes such a moody mare 



 the rest of the day seems to prefer the company of dad rather than mum until she wants a quick snack that is..funny family


----------



## AnnaC

LOL!! Lindy. Foals are so funny. Many years ago with my first mini stallion, he was always to be found with all the foals trailing around after him. They would play with him all day (just returning to their Mums for a quick snack every so often) He was such a good boy and put up with all their ideas of rough and tumble and let them climb all over him. I think it kept him happy while the mares were being so grumpy and bad tempered until they were actually in season - and then wouldn't leave him alone!

Will be watching for the pics.


----------



## Eagle

Yes Anna these dad's are wonderful to watch. Eagle lets his kids walk all over him and he loves it, I agree, it gives them something to do.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Deff More pictures today my appologies for none yesterday..we had the hunt out here yesterday and it was all go 



 crazy hounds checking out every inch 



 ..I have a dreadful fox problem where i live and never dare to leave my chickens out for a second so sadly there confined to a fox proof run day and night even though its large id love to see the old girls wander but i see mr fox sitting and watching them regular..so im always happy to see the hunt out and about even though theyr just drag hunting 



 ..I did manage to get a few pictures of my boy trying to have a good old chat to the hunt master and his GIANT horse through the fence..he looks so tiny 



 ..


----------



## Lindi-loo

trying to join in the fun..but his little legs just cant keep up !!






 

Sadly Dinky couldnt handle all the excitment even with Dad along side her and retreated to the stable for protection 



 wussy


----------



## Lindi-loo

Did manage to catch one of chunky Dinky and mum watching from a distance..as always mum was just hoping it was time for dinner


----------



## cassie

WOW that was a massive horse!! I DIdn't know they still wore those handsome red coats



hehe cut a very handsome pic. that horse is GORGEOUS!!

n your little man is a VERY little man compared!!! LOL what a gorgeous boy!!

Dinky looks like she has grown... ALOT!! LOL how cute, but we do request some more when possible please


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh yes they always look so beautifully turned out when theyr out hunting for the day both horse and riders..just something i really do love about our Great British culture 





 

couldnt resist sharing this picture from Boxing day hunt meet Through the village where I live..sorry its slightly out of focus..nothing like seeing them hunting across an open field in the autumn with sometimes over a hundred strong followers on horseback!! fabulous


----------



## Lindi-loo

a few Dinky pictures with Dad


----------



## Lindi-loo

Dinky playing.. 9 Weeks Tomorrow


----------



## Eagle

Lindi-loo said:


>


Oh wow this brings back so many great memories.





Dinky looks like a mini shire


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hhaha I agree she just keeps getting wider but she hardly eats at all..look out when the girly hormones kick in and she finds her first love is the bottom of the bucket


----------



## LittleRibbie

Oh Lindi, Im sitting here drooling at your beautiful countryside and that simply darling little munchkin of yours.

She should be called J Lo....shes got that wonderful little ( well that might be a bit of a stretch ) booty going on and she knows how to work it. LOVE the dark legs!! Her color is SO vibrant!!

If you get a sec, you can see Cam he's pretty much all dark dark bay ( clipped ) but could end up like a smokey black...I love it but its so different than what I would have thought. Love your stories about how brave she has become...isnt it neat watching them explore things...then go racing back to nurse for 8.2 secs..then off again. How are you doing at feeding time....for the last 2 weeks I have had to separate the 2 of them and they dont mind b/c Peanut finishes hers so fast and Cam likes to take his time (typical kid )Peanut does not need ANY extra as shes already getting extra. Little bit of a pain waiting for him ( sometimes 45 min :arg! but if you have another idea with what you may do Im all ears. She really really pushes him aside if I let them stay together. Shes fine with hay.

Well thanks for the great pictures and hope all stays well for you!


----------



## AnnaC

Oh thank you Lindy. Love the hunt pics, brings back so many memories of past times when we lived in Sussex. I need to try to get out to watch a few meets this winter if possible - which hunt is that?

Little Dinky Doo is just gorgeous - she's not a mini shire Renee, shame on you! She's a happy little chunka monka, building up her reserves ready for the harsh Welsh winter.





Still think her Momma is such a fabulous colour and the pics of her with Daddy are so cute. Again, thank you - just dont leave it so long for the pics next time please.


----------



## MeganH

Lindi- I love ALL of these pictures!! I would love to come visit. It is so beautiful there!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks everyone..glad you enjoyed the hunt pictures its the Glamorgan Hunt Anna..we used to puppy walk for them as well as go along to most of the meets and of course the very glamourous hunt ball 



 I used to really enjoy it but sadly I lost my hunt buddy 2 years ago to cancer and stopped going but I think this season I might start to attend again as I really do love it its a great day out and really is nothing like the sound of the hunting horn the thunder of the galloping horses and the calling hounds on a beautiful autumn day 



 ..Little Dinky really is growing nicely but Im sorry I cant offer any feeding solutions lol as shes really not that fussed about eating at all she loves a nibble on the grass and hay but food in a bowl..she can take it or leave it..I do offer it to her just a handfull but mum has worked out if she eats Dinky's first she quids in as Dinky would dream of stealing mums dinner..Im not worried about her eating as I think shes putting on wieght nicely 



 although in her defence she is very fluffy 



 I think.. all ready for winter like Anna said..



 shes a cutie and I still waste so much time during the day just watching and enjoying them go about theyr buisiness..thanks again for all your lovely comments and for letting me share my beautiful lil ponies and theyr new baby


----------



## Eagle

Miss chunky chops is just adorable and Anna I meant no offence



Lindi you are very lucky to have such lovely horses and their home is wonderful too


----------



## cassie

oooo I love it all!!!!!!!!!!!! lol WOW!!! Dinky issuch a precious little girl!!! we love her so much


----------



## bannerminis

I have really enjoyed getting a chance to read this thread and see all the pics of little Dinky growing up.

She is just the cutest and so full of spunk.

I must try to gets some pics of my two although Buck still has a crusty muzzle so not too pretty at the moment LOL


----------



## Lindi-loo

Oh yes plz more pictures..crusty muzzle and all lol


----------



## AnnaC

Come on Lindy - it must be time for a few more pics of the gorgeous Dinky Doo (and the piggies!)





How is she progressing with the headcollar/leading lark?


----------



## cassie

oooh yes please Lindi!! would love some more pics of your lovely little girl!!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Shes turned into a young lady now 



 the head collar slips on and off but i dont leave it on or I havnt done any leading as yet..Im sure she will oblige when the time is right..she will stand and let me do whatever just like Dad..takes it all in her stride..she has something very strange going on with her teeth/gums lol..she loves to rub her gums on the patio doors in fact anything cold and slipery!!..strange girl and what a sight from the opposite side of the window 



 it makes such a squeak and she has us in stiches laughing at her funny faces..she has a nibble at some food but still has the I'll take it or leave it attitude..not like mum 



 get as much down as i can in the shortest possible time 



 ..Im off out there now to potter and hopefully get some new pictures for you all to see how shes grown..everyday I look at her and think how lucky I am to have them all in my life..I really do enjoy them so much


----------



## Lindi-loo

Dinky and her Daddy

 






 

Chunky Dinky with her winter wollies coming thick n fast..oh and her hairy chin


----------



## little lady

SHe looks ready for the cold weather!! My has she grown. Handsome daddy.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Yes she really has grown the last few weeks and is certainly dressed appropriately has become very cold..Thank you.. I think Daddy is a handsome boy too 



 hes such a softie and loves his girl..they spend all day together hes very proud that she follows him round and only visits mum for the milk bar 





 

more Dinky n Dad


----------



## Lindi-loo




----------



## AnnaC

Goodness she's almost a young lady - how did that happen? She's gorgeous Lindy and I just love the first picture of her with her handsome Daddy - it is so good that they are such firm friends as it does give Dinky someone to 'hang out' with other than her Momma (mares can be so boring at times, never really interested in playing with their babies after a certain amount of time.



)

Perhaps Dinky's idea of rubbing her teeth on 'cold' surfaces is due to her cutting some more teeth, OR it could be that she just likes to entertain you with her antics?? LOL!!

So glad that you are enjoying them, I often just stand and watch mine from a distance across the field, I like to see them interacting, changing grazing partners, stopping for shared scratches, or even suddenly setting off for a round around for no reason at all other than the sheer fun of it.





Keep warm and try to stay dry!!


----------



## cassie

WOW she has grown Lindi!! I have loved seeing her changes as she grows!!! definitley ready for your Wales winter lol Finn is already starting to try n lose some of his fluff ready for summer



hehe its so funny seeing horses so fluffy when ours are madly trying to lose theirs!! or we are trying for them hehe



she is beautiful!


----------



## cassie

HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDI!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Eagle

* HAPPY BIRTHDAY*


----------



## AnnaC

Sorry - useless on the computer, so no coloured Birthday Wishes from me, BUT the Wishes are just as sincere!

Really hope you have a Special Day!








HAPPY BIRTHDAY LINDY


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thank you so much 



 had a lovely day with my family missed mum of course but even the sun came out


----------



## MeganH

Happy Birthday!!


----------



## cassie

I just had fun stalking your page Lindi hehe thankyou for all the great posts you have done, I think Finn's colour may turn out fairly similar to Dinky's though his brown is alot richer... LOL so fascinating what colour they will be, Finn hasn't even started on his goggles yet and he will be 3 weeks on Sunday!





but he has started little bottom teeth... uh oh watch out in a week or so hehe....

how are you? did you have a good birthday yesterday?


----------



## lucky lodge

there look lovely in there winter wooly PJs


----------



## Lindi-loo

Haha stalk away Cassie..its great that we can all compare our foals mares and our big boys of course..even though theyr all so diff its nice to know that theyr doing similar things at the same time 



 Dinky was very early with her goggles not sure why but i was looking back at my last foal and he didnt get them until he was around 9 weeks..Finn is a very rich warm brown and Dinky's coat has lightened alot now she has her woollies on..Im expecting her to get very very woolly 



 Mum and Dad both grow very thick long hair during the winter (wil get some pictures when they come through) so im sure she will just be a head and legs with a huge woolly mass playing in the paddock most of the winter 



 so looking forward to seeing her in all her glory next summer might have some idea of what colour bay she will be then..I think very dark but still exciting.. will make sure i get lots of new pictures throughout the winter and on the run up to seeing her in her summer coat next summer 



..no babies for me next year so will be watching all your new arrivalls with great excitiment so I can drool over them


----------



## cassie

Hi Lindi! how is Dinky going? I think we are overdue for some pics of your gorgeous girl! how old is she now??





please can we see some piccies?!


----------



## Eagle

Well said Cassie


----------



## AnnaC

I was just thinking the same thing and the next time Lindy posted on our marestare forum, I was going to suggest that she started a topic on there for Dinky Doo - well she was one of the first born (if not the first?) and it would be so good to see pictures and to watch her grow on our own special forum.





What about it Lindy??


----------



## cassie

I know its a busy time for you right now Lindy but would love to see some more piccies!!


----------



## Lindi-loo

My pretty girl out in the storm and the hail this afternoon !!


----------



## Lindi-loo

Poor Girl..but she doesnt seem to mind she can go in if she wants to


----------



## Lindi-loo

Hopefully get some pictures of her dry soon...if it ever is 



 so you can see her very fluffy winter wollies 



 she needs them its so cold


----------



## rimmerpaints

Bautiful BABY



:wub



:wub



:wub


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thank You..I just 



 love her so much..her temperment is as gorgeous as she is..shes so gentle and so sweet


----------



## MeganH

She is beautiful



Silly girl, standing in the hail.


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks Megan..theyr just like children lol always doing things they shouldnt be lol..she wasnt inpressed with the thunder and lightening staying close to mum..then the hail came down with a vengence and even mum made a B line for the stable..I hate seeing them soaked through but cant wrap them up in cotton wool can we and if i didnt let them out in the rain here at the moment they would spent 24/7 inside sadly


----------



## AnnaC

Oh she is gorgeous Lindy! Such a pretty face and now she is growing up a bit more, she is also a lovely 'shape'.



You have a good looking mini in the making I'm thinking!

I know exactly what you mean about this weather. It is non stop isn't it. I feel so sorry for my girls all being outside, but everytime I go and visit them I seem to start them off in mad games, so I know that underneath all that wet dripping fur, they must be feeling ok? But from my own personal point of view I would just love to have a huge barn that I could leave open for them!

The field next to our house is now occupied by my two oldest pet mares, the two mares and foals, plus a couple of yearlings who looked as though they needed a bit of extra grass. I have been popping some extra hay out there in a sheltered spot, but they don't seem to be interested, silly horses. So yesterday I got the two oldies into my barn stables for the night (one is rugged anyway) and oh did they complain! They have been coming out of the field everyday for an extra feed, but once they had finished their feeds in the stables, they grumbled, snuffed, and paced their stables refusing to eat their hay to show their disaproval at being contained! (they are the only two mares that I have here who actually prefer to be out in all weathers, ANY of my other mares are delighted to be offered a warm stable!) Well TOUGH! These two oldies are going to have to get used to it because, from now on they WILL be in at nights through this winter. LOL!!

Watch out tonight Lindy - I think Dinky Doo is in for her first experience of snow!! What do your piggies think of snow??


----------



## cassie

Wow she is beautiful Lindi! I think Finn n her will be similar colors once they both shed out




Poor thing in the hail!! I spoil my babies if there was hail they would definitely all come in! Luckily we dnt get hail to much n when we do it's not very heavy unless it's a massive storm! Hope it doesn't get to freezing your way thanks for taking the pics for us



I think we are seeing how Finn will look in a few months time



LolCan I ask does she have black stockings or brown??? Thanks Linda for the photos


----------



## Lindi-loo

Thanks Cassie..I also think her and Finn are very similar colouring be so exciting watching them mature and how they look in their summer coats..she has black stockings just like her dad..they are so alike I have to look twice now although shes obviously still alot smaller when shes stood next to him..she really loves him and still spends more time playing and grazing with him than boring old mum


----------



## Lindi-loo

Aww those poor old girls Anna I guess they just love the great outdoors too much to be locked in but I think your wise with this awfull weather..Mine have always come in and are locked in all night until breakfast which they look forward to..so its part of the daily routine and now by 3 pm theyr looking to come in for tea!!..Glad you like lil Dinky..Im so pleased with her after making a what I thought was a crazy decision to breed from my old boy and his wife (backyard breeding I guess)..but she was always to stay here with us and her family so that made it sort of ok if you know what i mean 



 shes has the most adorable nature just like her dad loves her cuddles and so laid back..no more turning her back on me and no nipping either shes loves to lick everything in sight..my jeans my coat and i even trust her to lick my cheek 



 shes a sweet heart through n through..looking forward to the warm weather now so we can spend more time with her and teach her some tricks


----------



## AnnaC

So glad that Dinky has turned into a little 'love bug' for you Lindy.





I always tell folk who have 'little monsters' in the early weeks/months not to worry, most will grow out of it and if they have good tempered parents, they are certain to improve as they get older! Our little colt from this year is an absolute little beast, totally fearless and with a bite like the worst kind of pit bull terrier!! But I'm hopeful that time...............?????

Our little filly is quite 'normal', friendly with just the odd nip if she gets over excited. We shall be weaning them both after Christmas, so will see what happens with the colt once he doesn't have a herd of girls to show off to and gets a little bit of human handling! I just love him though, really hope he might prove suitable for a local show (or more) after we find out what is hidden under all that 'fur' as he is PERSONALITY and ATTITUDE on four legs! LOL!!

Still got some snow left this morning up here - plus it is now hailing!!


----------



## Eagle

Anna now we need a pic of Mr Personality and Attitude!

Pretty pleaseeeeeeee


----------



## lucky lodge

she is so cute,,,



iam glad i live in a australia i could not handle snow i hate being cold.

but snow looks really pretty



:yes


----------



## Lindi-loo

*Just thought Id give you all a quick update on lil Dinks..shes been away from mum now for the last 3 weeks and well into being weaned..shes coming on really nicely as now all her attention is on me and not mums milk lol..shes learned a good few tricks like lifting each leg as i ask with a finger click and well we'r almost walking forward on a head collar..not quite sure what it is with her and head collars but she certainly likes to give me a hard time where thats concerned..shes turned out to be a very happy and very laid back little girl that loves all the hugs n kisses you can hand out..mum n dad love to stand n watch as she has her daily lessons in how to be a "normal" pony lol..not sure shes got it quite right yet as she still tries to sit on my lap and rub her gums on the cold glass of my patio doors..what a sight from inside!!..she still has most of her winter coat as its still on the chilly side here but its coming out on handfulls and she will stand all day for a good brush..i will update you with some pictures wen shes shed all that fluff..shes looking very dark underneath and now has some white streaks in her tail *


----------



## Eagle

Oh come on! share some pics of her now and I really want to see her rubbing her gums


----------



## Lindi-loo

Didnt quite catch the teeth n gums this time but got the squashed up nose on the glass


----------



## rimmerpaints

OMG BEAUTIFUL


----------

